# Magura Durin SL



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya está en la tienda el cambio para mi Manitou R7, un poco mas de peso, pero tiene barras de 32 mm, doble arco y la garantía de ser Magura, ah y se me olvidaba, postes para V-brake.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya está en la tienda el cambio para mi Manitou R7, un poco mas de peso, pero tiene barras de 32 mm, doble arco y la garantía de ser Magura, ah y se me olvidaba, postes para V-brake.


Que no te asuste un poco de peso por una horquilla mas rígida..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

sensual... y tiene algunas triunfos en su palmares ya en pocos anios de existencia... 

Felicidades!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La verdad, el peso no me asusta (tanto), son unos pocos gramos nada más, y se compensa con el mejor desempeño por rigidez y funcionamiento, además, voy a perder un poco con los "gudis" de la foto.
Y sí Warp, ya tiene varios triunfos en su haber en poco más de un año de que salió, pero conmigo no creo que funcione igual que con los Pros, con que me ayude a bajar con más seguridad me doy.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> La verdad, el peso no me asusta (tanto), son unos pocos gramos nada más, y se compensa con el mejor desempeño por rigidez y funcionamiento, además, voy a perder un poco con los "gudis" de la foto.
> Y sí Warp, ya tiene varios triunfos en su haber en poco más de un año de que salió, pero conmigo no creo que funcione igual que con los Pros, con que me ayude a bajar con más seguridad me doy.


no, pues ahora si me mataste... ni esperanzas que la Pike me funcione igual que a Steve Peat! :lol:

Oye... que el tubo de direccion es de carbono? Lo digo por la cosita esa con la que estas reemplazando la arania.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Oye... que el tubo de direccion es de carbono? Lo digo por la cosita esa con la que estas reemplazando la arania.


No, no es de carbón, pero el expansor Gum Gum es reciclable, bueno, en caso de que llegara a cambiar nuevamente de tijera. Ah! y pesa tres gramos menos que la araña "normal". Ni modo, me traiciona mi lado "cuidacuinos".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> No, no es de carbón, pero el expansor Gum Gum es reciclable, bueno, en caso de que llegara a cambiar nuevamente de tijera. Ah! y pesa tres gramos menos que la araña "normal". Ni modo, me traiciona mi lado "cuidacuinos".


Ah... ya veo... pasa que yo le tengo tinia a esas cosas de compresion porque alguna vez tuve una (en honor a la verdad, no era de marca) con resultados menos que deseables... se movia mucho y me alcanzo a danar una pista.

bueno, entiendo que algunas estan hechas mejor que otras y esa debe estar mas que probada.

Enhorabuena! A ver si me animo por una Thor!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*ancina mesmamente....*



Warp said:


> no, pues ahora si me mataste... ni esperanzas que la Pike me funcione igual que a Steve Peat! :lol:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > no, pues ahora si me mataste... ni esperanzas que la Pike me funcione igual que a Steve Peat! :lol:
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Nah... la bici si hace diferencia. Es el indio y no la flecha, pero el buen indio escoje la flecha adecuada para el blanco.... Creo que esto es como los debates de si discos vs V, o FS vs HT, etc., pero que uno arme una bici que mejor se adapte a su estilo de manejo sí hace diferencia.
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Felicidades doccoraje se ve muy bien esa tijera, aunque la manitou R7 no es poca cosa, sera muy interesante que luego nos pasaras un reporte tipo comparativa de esas dos. No conozco a nadie en Mexico que tenga una Magura y sera interesante tener un reporte local y real de su comportamiento. Cuando menos de foto se ve de una calidad High End.
Desviandome un poco de tema, desde mi punto de vista creo que una tijera tan chida, como que se ve fuera de tiempo con V brakes.
Entiendo que es cuestion de gustos y preferencias personales, pero con la evolucion de los frenos de disco (mejoria en desempeño) y con la reduccion de costos, hoy en dia se pueden conseguir muy buenos frenos de disco a un precio muy accesible, y por su mejor desempeño yo me iria por unos de disco.
Me imagino que en tu caso no es cuestion de dinero, sino por el peso, pero aun asi, tambien el aumento de peso, tambien bien vale la pena.
Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La acabo de instalar (bueno, Ramón de Alpha-bici)y de probar en la banqueta, está de no ma....no la creía, por mas que ya me habían dicho de dejarla ir contra la banqueta, hasta no hacerlo no creí que no me rebotara directo hacia atrás, vulgarmente se la tragó toda.
Hay varios amigos que ya traen Maguras y todos están totalmente satisfechos, Wotan, Laurin, Thor y varias Durin desde la Race, Marathon y SL, uno de ellos corre con una SL y dice que no se compara con nada que haya tenido antes.
En cuanto a V's y discos, la verdad sigo a gusto con mis V's y si sé que hay discos baratos y buenos ó, ligeros y caros, seguramente tendré que cambiar a disco obligadamente en un futuro, pero por lo pronto sigo con mis V's y una tijera que sé que muy pocos podrán tener.
Mañana la pruebo en la Primavera y seguramente reportaré algo.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Después de dos salidas este fin de semana, ya puedo pasar un reporte inicial.
Casi la misma ruta, 10 km de subida por terracería (Vigía 1 para los que conocen la Primavera) y otros 15 km de bajada, la mayor parte singletrack y algo de terracería rápida,
A la subida se nota diferencia, la R7 un poco mas estable que la Durin, a pesar de no tener bloqueo ninguna de las dos, la plataforma de la Magura permite mas hundimiento al pedaleo, tal vez me falta ajustarla a un poco mas de plataforma.
A la bajada, la ventaja es definitiva para la Durin, mucho mas estable y absorbe los impactos mejor, nada mas se apunta para abajo y sale directo adonde apuntaste. Los obstáculos pequeños a baja velocidad se sienten más, pero nada más incrementarla y casi ni se sienten, con la Manitou exactamente lo contrario, sin llegar a ser demasiado.
Obstáculos mayores y escalones de bajada, definitivamente la Durin más "plush".
Hasta este momento, a pesar de ser las dos con plataforma estable, sin bloqueo y más orientadas a competición, creo que la ventaja sería para la Magura.
Para mi sorpresa, no fué la única Durin nueva ayer, traían 2 Durin Marathon de estreno también, con recorrido de 80-120 y al igual que la mía tiraban aceite por las barras, lo cual me explicaron es la manera de trabajar de las Magura??


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy buena comparativa doccoraje, clara, precisa y concisa.
Justo como me la imaginaba, la plataforma de estable de Manitou es dificil de superar en cuanto a eficiencia de pedaleo.
Pero la calidad de Magura se impone en cuanto a rigidez y absorcion.

Me da gusto que estas primeras rodadas la sientas tan bien, pues generalmente tardan algunas salidas para apreciar su funcionamiento a plenitud.

Que lastima que este fin de semana, no fui a la primavera, me hubiera dado mucho gusto saludarte y acompañarte en la prueba.

Por cierto en las fotos veo que tienes una bascula bastante precisa, no se si sea tuya, porque me interesa pesar unos componentes.
O sabes de algun taller que tengan una para uso publico.?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Por cierto en las fotos veo que tienes una bascula bastante precisa, no se si sea tuya, porque me interesa pesar unos componentes.
> O sabes de algun taller que tengan una para uso publico.?


Como buen obseso por el peso, no tengo una, tengo varias con diferentes capacidades, mismas que están a tu disposición, pero si vas con Ramón, en el taller tiene una igual a la mía de precisión hasta de .1 gr y otra para pesar bicis completas de gancho.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

que opinan de la xcr 100 de dt swiss?
saludos!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Como decimos en Puerto Rico*



MarcoL said:


> que opinan de la xcr 100 de dt swiss?
> saludos!


Esta caro con cojones.

Para mi es muy fragil. Yo prefiero los FOX, White Brothers, o los Rock Shox....


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Parece que en cuento a funcionamiento la Magura es la mejor, que dicen de la Durin Race?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Parece que en cuento a funcionamiento la Magura es la mejor, que dicen de la Durin Race?


Cualquier cosa mas pesada que la SL, con la ventaja de que tiene bloqueo, pero en funcionamiento no le pide nada a ninguna.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Cualquier cosa mas pesada que la SL, con la ventaja de que tiene bloqueo, pero en funcionamiento no le pide nada a ninguna.


Entonces si fueses a adquirir una que dices de la rockshox xx vs la durin? La sl o la race? Gracias por tus comentarios!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Por precio, pudieras conseguir la SID mas barata probablemente, aunque la Durin Race no es tan cara, la SL es la mas ligera, pero a cambio tienes menos opciones de ajuste y algo mas de precio, pero de repente en Fleabay he encontrado SL's hasta en 530 USD, 
Yo me fuí por la SL por peso y mas simplicidad, solo sag y rebote.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Por precio, pudieras conseguir la SID mas barata probablemente, aunque la Durin Race no es tan cara, la SL es la mas ligera, pero a cambio tienes menos opciones de ajuste y algo mas de precio, pero de repente en Fleabay he encontrado SL's hasta en 530 USD,
> Yo me fuí por la SL por peso y mas simplicidad, solo sag y rebote.


Doccoraje, Gracias por tus comentarios!
Estoy por decidirme por alguna de estas para mi hardtail, actualmente uso una fox terralogic en mi doble (epic 07) y una dtswiss xcr 100 , he leido bastantes buenos comentarios exepto por las fugas de aceite que en verdad no me asustan, la modalidad mia es recorridos largos, he leido tus comentarios de la sl en subidas pero ahora que puedes mencionar ahora?
Si trabaja bien el sistema ese albert? O es preferible el bloqueo?
Se me hace algo asi como el terralogic o no?
Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Si trabaja bien el sistema ese albert? O es preferible el bloqueo?
> Se me hace algo asi como el terralogic o no?
> Saludos


Yo creo que depende de gustos y necesidades, hay quien no puede rodar si no bloquea sus suspensiones, por mi parte nunca he usado bloqueo y las suspen de plataforma como la Durin o la R7 me han funcionado bien. Tiene mucho que ver el peso (del mono) y el estilo de manejo, yo peso 75 k y mi manejo no es tan agresivo, las rutas que hago son de XC con algo de bajadas técnicas, pero nada de "daunjileras", sin embargo tengo amigos que le pegan mas duro con la misma tijera y están contentos con ella
Espero te sirva de algo para tu decisión.


----------

